# It's getting there...



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

After many months of sourcing parts, and above all trying to find time to fit them, I have finally got the car to my liking. 

Today was not the best today for pics, but then again wasn't a bad day to shoot pics for a black car!!! 

Big shout/thanks must go out to Shin/[email protected] Motorsport for all the Nismo bits, and the CE28N's. Also to DCD for the advice on wheels, and all the hints that I needed to go for 19's!!! Glad I took your advice, and thanks again for the bonnet dampers.

Also a massive thanks to Ben [email protected] Culture for sourcing the carbon splitter/spoiler. He was the only one who could help me with this after speaking to many others, and I wasn't going to pay the £650+ price for the standard Nissan item. Really happy with this, and the fitment is 100% just like the genuine item even up to the air guides made from carbon!!! You know where to go...While I was there picked up a set of Ganador mirrors to complement the carbon theme. Nismo bumper was also sourced from Ben...better discount me thinks next time Ben for all this publicity for you :smokin: 

Got to sort out some side skirts me thinks and maybe some carbon bits. And I think that'll be it for the time being. A big thanks to anyone i've missed couldn't have been possible without you guys.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh my god  , that is one of the coolest looking R34s I have ever seen.  

Don't do anything else to it, it looks absolutely perfect. You must be well chuffed. Really really good looking car mate, well done. :smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

This is the dilemma know Tim; sometimes i think it looks ok, but other times i still think it needs foe skirts for definite.

But yeh to say Im happy with it is an understatement. It will be like this for a while anyway, as I have now got to get the engine side sorted, with a couple of mods to finish stage 1, and some final tidying up in the engine bay.

Keep the opinions coming...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looking good 

I do think it needs some sideskirts - carbon ones would be nice 

Simon


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Bloody lovely looking R34 mate, but, I think people are correct, just some subtle sideskirts to finish it off.....awsome splitter, looks great.


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

A very nice example of a well sorted R34, splitter looks very smart, :smokin: 

Tim


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Come on zbloke get your R33 pics up on here, or are you now waiting for the new suspension?


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

It looks magnificent! Does it look as good under the hood?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Pretty stock as I dont like it to be too fancy. Standard red R34 rocker cover, HKS hard pipe kit, nismo rad/oil caps, polished turbo inlet pipe, and a lot of elbow grease to make it look as new/clean. In my eyes just the way Nissan intended it to be with a few subtle touches. Hope that answers your question red racer.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Lovely looking car,

Gotta love them in black!! - Mean, purposeful and subtle!

Looks great.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Looks :smokin: mate, but at the risk of being shot down in flames, I can't help but think that either the wheels needed to be wider (what width are they?) or the offset needed to be lower.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Gorgeous 34!!! Just makes me miss mine more  .... I reckon to finish the car off you need Nismo side skirts and a Top Secret rear diffuser in carbon with the vortex generators.....The car would look just AWSOME after that.

Good luck.

Gerry


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

oooooh, aaaaahhh. That is one sexy lookin' car. Perfect combo for everything.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

this is how they should look, clean and subtle....not weighed down with fiberglass add ons!!

well one mate!!

btw, do they do a carbon splitter for an R32?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

now that is one very, very, very nice R34 GTR :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

**** me that is absolutely incredible!!!!   :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

The car looks superb in black and those subtle additions finish it off lightly.

Those wheels really suit a black car btw.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. 

Dan; the width of them is 9.5J and offset +12. Maybe its just the pics that make you say that, but in the flesh it looks pretty sorted. This is the same width/offset as used by many who have Rays/Volk wheels and as recommended by ProSpec

Gez: definitely side skirts will be sorted, after I decide on which ones. Nismo or Do-Luck at the moment, decisions, decisions!!! Not sure on the TS diffuser, as its already got the standard Nissan one. If it was a non-v then yeh that would also be on the list. 

Yunis A; speak to Ben [email protected] Culture and he may be able to help you.

Howise; yeh was a bit optimistic when ordering the bronze wheels as to how they would suit a black car, but I also think they suit it perfect and look great.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Beautiful!!!!! I personally wouldn't do anything else to the car.It is absolutely fooking gorgeous!!

Nice one

Regards


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Do-luck side skirts all the way! You know they make sense


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

[email protected] Your pics were the ones that made me think about the Do-Luck skirts!!! Just not sure about the price of them. They definitely do look better in my eyes. 

Also not too sure how they would look with the standard rear bumper as you have the Do-Luck item. What do you think?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I think that you may be able to get away with a standard rear bumper with the addition of the side skirts. Perhaps one of the photoshop gurus on here could help?


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

Great looking car mate, love the wheels and their colour suits your car perfectly. Im glad my nimso bumper found a good home. Im with Howsie do-luck skirts are the way to go and maybe a carbon bonnet. :smokin: 
ps. whats that guy doing to himself in the second pic?  
pps.I dont blame him


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!!!  That is the nicest `34 I have seen. Very lucky Man indeed.


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

Great looking car!  

How much is it lowered?

ICEMAN


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys.
> 
> Dan; the width of them is 9.5J and offset +12. Maybe its just the pics that make you say that, but in the flesh it looks pretty sorted. This is the same width/offset as used by many who have Rays/Volk wheels and as recommended by ProSpec


Whatever way you look at it it looks awesome mate, so don't think I'm trying to knock it! Should have gone 10.5+12 though or if you really wanted 9.5 then +5.

Still :smokin: though


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Very classy indeed


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

iceman said:


> Great looking car!
> 
> How much is it lowered?
> 
> ICEMAN


Lowered on Nismo S-tune suspension system, i think around 35mm front and 30mm rear. Not too sure, but just right IMO

Dan; also didnt want arch rubbing on full lock and didnt want to roll the rear arches as I think this was an issue with Hipo

Gordon Adam; skirts are definitely on the cards, and bonnet maybe also in the pipeline!!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I run 10.5 +12 on my R34, the rears are fine although the front rubs on full lock on the right wheel. Worth in in my opinion for the stance it give and perhaps the extra traction  Although I did light up all four wheels at Santa Pod, but I put that down to a poor launching technique.

What bonnet are you thinking of going for?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh I wanted the car to be useable as it is used everyday, and sometimes 4 up, so didnt want any rub on full lock, plus any rub on the arches. The 9.5 width suits me fine, but that doesnt mean i didnt consider 10.5!!!

As per the bonnet not too sure yet, although will most likely be carbon, to complement the other carbon bits, and because I think it will suit the black very well. Have you been looking at bonnets? Do you have any ideas?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the R34. Looks very clean - CE28Ns look the part (although I would have gone with Spark Silver colour).  Top effort!

Cya O!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

lol @ Gio 

I've been looking at a few bonnets to date but haven't quite made up my mind yet. But bigger/better brakes are on my shopping list first as the car does get some stick on the track and these deffo need chaning.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Silver is just too common for alloys!!!


----------



## kw311 (Jun 2, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> After many months of sourcing parts, and above all trying to find time to fit them, I have finally got the car to my liking.
> 
> Today was not the best today for pics, but then again wasn't a bad day to shoot pics for a black car!!!


wish i was you....


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

.. drool...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I´d go TopSecret as for the bonnet, just looking the best IMO, the Nismo comes in 2nd.

Aaahhh, almost forgot: WHAT A NICE CAR!!! Top job! Great wheels!

...wanna trade for a blonde?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Very nice car.

I'm gutted you gazumped me on that bumper


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

top looking 34 you must be well happy with that. one day ill have one just likr that


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Durzel; you gota be quick with these things!!! Better luck next time


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

!! WOAH! thats one SWEEEET R34!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Has now got the added benefit of a carbon rear spoiler!!! 

May post some new pics up, if the weather gets better.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Only saw this post now. Great looking car there! Nice alloys
Good to finally see it!

Post some pix of that spoiler


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Looking good! :smokin: 

Nice wheels too. I have CE28 as well, but have scuffed them already only a few days getting the car back.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Car needs a major clean before any pics. But soon enough will get round to posting some. 

DCD; Seems you like you dont read to the bottom of the email message. There was a P.S. part last time with a link to this!!!

Weka; dreading the thought myself of scuffed rims!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

oh really?  

As Homer would say, Doh!


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

Can´t find words!  Amazingly good-looking!

If it was my car it would never see any Nismo sideskirts o other plastic


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

That 34 looks beautiful...
really is a prime example of a gtr 
(suttle but deadly all in one!)


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

More pics to come with new carbon rear wing, and engine bay shots...


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

possibly the nicest R34 I have seen. just too cool man, so if you were to be stuck by lightning tomorrow you would die a very happy man I'd say!(hope not)

mark


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

wow


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

ha ha this thread keeps getting dragged to the top

can defo see why    
anything been done since?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

petey said:


> anything been done since?


...



r33 v-spec said:


> More pics to come with new carbon rear wing, and engine bay shots...


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Stumbled across this again, stunning looking car. :smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

As promised, heres some more pics mainly of the carbon rear wing, and carbon engine covers. God I feel like i've gone carbon crazy!! Hmmmm, maybe some carbon colthes next to match the car!!!

Big thanks again to [email protected] GT-C, for sourcing the rear wing, and engine covers. And all the reassurance that theres never can be too much carbon on the car!!! 

All comments/views welcome, enjoy


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

nice pics... really clean.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

what the pics or the car :smokin:


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

lol.. both


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Damn! So much carbon!!   

Looking good!! But how high it that sploiler!!?? Is it 5cm over standard?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

who and where did you get that engine cover from?
That looks sick!

All i can say is that I am shocked!!
Looks fabulous.


----------



## mike_s14 (Mar 6, 2005)

stunning car, just get some carbon side skirts on


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hyrev said:


> who and where did you get that engine cover from?
> That looks sick!
> 
> All i can say is that I am shocked!!
> Looks fabulous.



RB26 carbon engine covers are from HKS. Very high quality


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hyrev; have more pics if you are interested, and yeh as Ben has said, very very high quality from proper carbon. 

DCD; was the so much carbon saying meant to be in a good way or bad way? And didnt measure the spoiler height from stock. So not too sure.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

carbon is always good!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Phewww!!!! :smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

*Appearance @ JAE!!!*

Was at JAE on Sunday, along with the ProSpec boys. Shame about the weather, p!ssed all the way on the journey up there, never stopped whilst i was there, and on arrival back, i got to the outskirts of London, and it was nice and sunny!! Typical!!!

Would like to thank ProSpec for the hospitality at the show and for the invitation for a stand/show car. Heres some pics from the show. Shame I couldn't twist Shins arm to retain the Nismo number plate. Would have transferred it to the back!!!


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

You sure have a stunning car there!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! stunning! i love it!


----------

